# New Geryi Pics!



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Here are some pics of my 2 Geryi's in the 80 gal. tank.
Since their arrival , 6 weeks ago, in this tank there was some fighting going on for the best spot but it looks that, after adding some wood, that they are going along fine now.Although they chase and fight now and then they dont have any bitemarks or finnips.
My goal is to put them in a 160 gal. in near future and maybe add 1 or 2 Geryi's with them to create a more balanced group.
Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the Geryi! That set-up looks sweet


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

unbelievalbe looking setup you have there...good luck with the geryi's and cant wiat for that bigger tank setup/


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

excellent set-up









Im loving the moss covered branches and background, how did you achieve this?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Geryi always look awesome. Definately pick up one or two more with the bigger tank. Still my favorite piranha.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Gotta love the Geryi...









Great set-up!!


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for compliments guys!









Craig: It's funny because this question is asked to me many times and the answer is; absolutely nothing.
It's a kind of algue that has been there for some years and is a harmless algue imo. Two factors are important i think to grow this; enough lighting and enough aeration due to strong watermovement. And maybe the material of the background is helpful in this as well. I never remove anything from it because i like the covering and it creates some depth in the tank as well.

Thanks


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

essentially that's the most amazing and natural looking piranha environment ever conceived outside of a million dollar budget aquarium, zoo, or casino. magnificent geryi. i really hope they work out their differences because they are gorgeous.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

SWEEEET!


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

great tank! it makes me wanna go get a geryi now...=D


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i have always loved the geryi!! nice job! great set-up!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I love the looks of Geryi's.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Amazing tank and fish..








I want a geryi now








What kind of background are u using to grow that moss on? And how are u hiding all of your equipment ( filters, heater ) ?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful set up. Great job on it. Love them geryi too :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

One word... SWEET!


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks!

Cobra: The material from wich the background is made is polystyreen, if i m not mistaken, a common used background.

I just put the inlet of the filter in the corner and use wood and plants to cover it, very easy!
And my heater is outside the tank, i use a doubleglass heater-system attached to the filter outlet, this way the temp. is changed very equable.


----------



## ghettoshaolin (Oct 27, 2004)

those geryi have red eyes? thats tite!!! mine has like perl eyes. is that normal?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the tank is very nice. the fish look supper sweet.

is that wood just floating on the water? if so how does that work out for you?


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

How about a pic of that heating system you have? I would like that for my set ups too because my p's keep slamming in the heater and knocking it down.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Ghettoshaolin: I think red, orange and perl are all common colours for Geryi-eyes.

Joefish 219: Yes, that wood is floating and is different from the other bogwood i use. It gives a natural shade where they can hang out if they like.
I like the looks of it but the only thing negative is it blocks the surface flow , but with some adjustments it isnt a big deal.

Cobra: I ve put the pics of the heater in the tank and equipment section, oke!?

Thanks all!


----------

